# Quick attach metal flatband slingshot by Beijing Old Liou



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Quick attach (match stick method ) metal frame flatband slingshot by Beijing Old Liou ( Bei Jing lao liou)










The frame made of SS two pieces joint together and leave rough surface but the slot area were finely polished, the maker said that for low price, the buyer diy polishing themselves










The frame loaded with Tex's express size band

Using very thin rubber strip to lock the band in place , better cut the strip shorter let the band edge cover the short strip into slot.










I found this method is not very secured to the band but you can flicking the short locking strip to loosen the band, it is easy and fast to adjust the band length.










It shoots well.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I like this. I found that is you turn the bands so the short tail is up and the long band pulls against it when you draw it will help hold the band in place better.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Wingshooter said:


> I like this. I found that is you turn the bands so the short tail is up and the long band pulls against it when you draw it will help hold the band in place better.


Sir,

Do you mean like this, Yap, it's more better this way, thanks for the advise.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Your welcome that is the way I rig my TTF slingshot.


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Awsome!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Superb attachment!!!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

So TTF now has two separate meanings!?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

The way pictured above is OTT. Wingshooter was simply saying he does his the same way only TTF style.

You can use same attachment setup only sideways instead of OTT which makes it TTF. Hope that explains it clearly.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Loving the slot slingshot......yup easy too attach a band set...~AKAOldmiser


----------

